# Chained/Tapered office bands



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

another old video(2009)that can be still helpfull for some.




greetings geko


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very good tutorial


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Love the song


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

I never thought of doing it this way, I always tie them in knots! Thanks! ; )


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent vid Geko about braiding those green bands. It produced a progressive pseudo taper...the most efficient way to band a slingshot. Muchas gracias!


----------

